# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tullumba

## Fiori

Për 25 copë duhen:
Për brumin:
Miell 1 gotë, vaj ose gjalpë 2-3 lugë gjelle, vezë 3-4 kokrra, pak kripë e sheqer, ujë trecerek gote.
Për shurupin:
Sheqer 2 gota, ujë 2 gota, vaj për skuqje.

Brumi për tullumba përgatitet duke zier në uje miell së bashku me gjalpë ose yndyrë tjetër dhe pas zierjes ky brumë përzihet me sasi të madhe vezësh, Për ti dhënë formën tullumbave përdoret një vegël e dhëmbëzuar. Forma mbushet me brumë dhe vihen të piqen nga të dyja anët në zjarr të nxehtë. Pas skuqjes hiqen nga zjarri dhe hidhen në shërbet të ftohtë ku mbahen 1-2 ninuta. Pastaj hiqen dhe rreshtohen në pjatë.

----------


## Christian

Ku mund te blej forme tullumbash?

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Fiori, faleminderit motra. Tullumbat me pelqejne, dhe vajta kohe pa ngrene, qe kur kam ikur nga Shqiperia. 
Po i provoj njehere sot, me kete receten qe dhe ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

FIORI- kam nje ankese per recetat qe ke botuar dhe ne vecanti per TOLLUMAT...

JU zonjushe perpara se ti shkruani ketu keto receta i provoni gje ne kuzhinen tuaj , apo i si i kopjo nga ndonje liber i ndonje mendje thari( qe do te fitoje pare nga shitja e librit), i publiko ne internet. 

Me vjen keq e provova ate RECETEN tuaj te TOLLUMAVE, aaaaaa ca peshtiresie,,, lere qe brumi kur u bashkonte me vezet dilte si , por perjashto kete fakt, kur provova ti skuqja , i vinte shija si OMLETE...( skifoooooooooooooooo).

Te lutem perpara se te shkruani ndonje recete , provojeni njerehere ju perpara dhe pastaj shkruani ketu. Ju lutem mos u beni te paftyre dhe ta bejme dhe ne te tjeret.

Besoj se e kupto shqetesimin tim, pasi mendova se do tu servirja miqve te mi , TOLLUMA shqiperie dhe perfundova me APPLE PIE,  angleze....  

DO te te dergoj faturen qe te me rimbursosh per demin MATERIAL, SHPIRTEROR, dhe SOCIAL qe me ke shkaktuar...

Shnet.

----------


## Fiori

ahaha kundraRRYMES, ketu ne SHBA nje i shendoshe e hodhi ne gjyq Mc.Donald sepse ata e kishin bere te shendoshe. Thua se e kishin detyruar me arme tek koka te hante ushqimin e tyre.Edhe ti si ai po shkruan me lart. 

Duhet te kesh parasysh dicka kur gatuan "Nuk gatuhet me liber, por me zemer"  :shkelje syri: 


Nuk di cte te them se mua mire me kane dale.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Hej degjoni : TOLLUMAT ketu piqen ( pa vaj ne furre te nxehte) Skuqen ne vaj ne ftere... apo  cfare u behet cilesoheni tamon , se me dolen omlete mu vezet. 


Brumi kur eshte i nxehte pasi eshte ziere me uje .. i pret vezet menjehere dhe del nje mender m*t me ere veze...


Kush ka ndonje recete qe te tregoje se cfare behet ju lutem ta botoje tamon... ose ndonjeheri qe i ka bere vete dhe nuk i kane dale tamon ju lutem ta botoje. 

ju faleminderit

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

ka njeri qe di si behen tollumat se na ka shku menja.mora receten tek kuzhina shqiptare po mu duk sikur po haja brum me vez.dua te di se ka ndonje nga ju te 
forumit qe i ka gatuar vet dhe te me thot si behen.

ju pershendes dhe ju falenderoj

----------


## D&G Feminine

mas 4-5 ditesh duhet te jete 
ca do besh ti cora bakllava? une bleva te greku ca tulluma qe i cova dhurate qe bera nje vizite, po shume te velshem jane, vetem nje cike sa per neps i provoj

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ku jeton ti DG ? Se ne ketu s'kemi as grek e...asgje ....e rrjedhimisht as tulluma. Po lexoja nje dite nje liber kuzhine e pashe qe "Churros" qe bejne spanjollet, jane si tullumat tona. Keshtu qe shkova tek nje pasticeri latinesh e pyeta, me thane qe bejne, por me porosi. Duhet te shkoja te nesermen, por binte nje shi...tamam per me nejt n'shpi. 

Me c'emer i blen tullumat ti tek ai dyqani grek ?

----------


## BEDR

a mund ta shpjegoni edhe njehere si behen tullumbat se nuk mu duk e qarte, ishte pak si e ngateruar.faleminderit

----------


## fegi

Ne nji ene qitet uji dhe qumshti.vlohen dhe ne te pastaj qitet mielli . hiqet nga zjari ,perzih mire dhe qitet levorja e limonit.kur kjo mase ftohet nji nga nji rrihen 7 te kuqet e vezve.pastaj shtohet shkuma e rrahur prej 7 te bardheve te vezve  dhe perzihet brumi.Tullumbat qiten ne vaj te nxete  me ane te kallapit qe te fergohen.Pastaj secili tullumbe ngjyhet ne sherbet  dhe redohen njera pran tjetrese ne tepsi.Sherbeti lihet te vloj 10 minuta .ne sherbet qitet vanilje.
per 4-5 persona duhen.
1 filgjan qaj qumshti .
1figjan qaj uje
300 gram mielle
1 limon
7 kokra veze
Per sherbet 750 gr sheqer 
50 gr uje
vanilje. :Lulja3:

----------


## Fiori

Kete rradhe per tullumbat perdora nje recete qe kisha lexuar ne forum. S'po e gjej tani ku e lexova (do ja bashkoj ate post kesaj teme kur ta gjej). 

Perberesit per brumin:

1/2 l uje ose 2.11 cup
100 ml vaj ose .4 cup
300 g miell ose 2.4 cup
4 veze

Ndersa per shurupin perdora tre gota sheqer dhe 1 1/2 gote uje.


Shija ishte ashtu sic duhet te jene tullumbat  :buzeqeshje:  E gezuar qe te pakten nje nga gatimet doli sic e prisja sot ...

----------

